# pilotes canon lbp 810



## mac-aïoli (2 Août 2003)

Y a-t'il un pilote...?
je recherche,pour un ami, les pilotes de l'imprimante canon lbp 810 pour OS9
(s'ils existent). Il vient d'avoir un ibook d'occase et voudrait bien ne pas jeter l'imprimante avec le vieux pc.


----------



## Philippe_E (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, 

Venant d'avoir un imac (intel) je voudrai récupérer mon imprimante Canon LBP 810 (pour PC windows). Savez-vous comment je pourrai faire ? Je sais qu'une possibilité semble exister pour Linux (http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=23422). Mais pour Mac ?

Philippe


----------



## Zyrol (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour et Bienvenue sur MacG, et surtout bravo pour la recherche ! 
c'est tellement rare d'avoir un nouveau membre qui fait une recherche 

Tu peux essayer d'installer &#231;a : http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=596232

ce sont des pilotes supplementaires developp&#233; par le monde libre.

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Philippe_E (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour Zyrol,

Merci pour ta réponse ! Effectivement je cherche partout, mais ne trouve rien pour l'instant...

J'ai déjà installé et testé la version 5.1.2 de Gutenprint sortie le 2 juin, mais, bien qu'il y ait déjà dedans quelques pilotes d'imprimantes LBP, je n'ai malheureusement pas vu celui de la LBP 810...

En fait, je me demandais si quelqu'un qui s'y connaîtrait bien en Mac et en Linux pourrait adapter le pilote Linux pour Mac ? Y a-t-il beaucoup de différences entre les deux OS en ce qui concerne le pilotage d'une imprimante ?

Philippe


----------



## dhrou (18 Février 2008)

J'ai le meme probleme passage de windows a mac avec une canon lbp 810, pas moyen de trouver un driver ! J'ai vu qq part (pas moyen de retrouver) que quelqu'un disait que sur le site en japonais de canon, ce driver existait, mais bon, c'est du chinois.
Et en plus je peux meme pas vendre l'imprimante sur ebay pour en acheter une autre : je me sers tjrs de mon vieux pc sous windows 98, pas sur qu une imprimante recente soit compatile


----------



## spetit (31 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
dans le même cas que vous, je me suis dit qu'une solution a peut être été trouvé en 3 ans ?
d'avance merci

amicalement



dhrou a dit:


> , mais bon, c'est du chinois.



non c'est du japonais (ok je sort)


----------

